# More Gold From Fox News



## zaVaper (28/2/14)

I actually agree with this FOX story: Clip Here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Brilliant.. humourous and factual


----------



## Chop007 (28/2/14)

zaVaper said:


> I actually agree with this FOX story: Clip Here


Oh I absolutely love that. So true, he hits the nail on the head, so to speak. In some of my research I have found that Tobacco, War Profiteering and many of the Secret/Not-so-secret-anymore U.S spy agencies are inextricably interwoven. 

This means that ecigs and those that use them are up against the most central forces controlling this world we live in. Lets just say that the Illuminated ones will not stand to see their carefully constructed tobacco-war profiteering industries be destroyed without a fight. Although I am firmly against any drugs, the only reason why some drugs are illegal is because the controlling elite minority of this planet, cannot make profit off an entity they cannot control.

We are only seeing the beginning of the whole ecig banning saga, because they cannot control who makes it, how they make it or who uses it, this means they cannot make money from it and hence are against it. It actually has nothing to do with 'them' caring for our health, it has to do with the almighty Dollar/Euro and the fact they stand to loose Billions in loss of tobacco sales. 

If anything, we can say that this goes to show ecigs are 1)Super healthy for you, 2)Super efficient in dealing with tobacco addiction, and 3)A major thorn in the side of those who watched while we died from their stinkies, while they raked in the profits over many years. 

So, we should actually be happy they are so angry about ecigs, it means they work better than we thought initially, the rest is simply, imperialist propaganda.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

